# Too young? 10-year-old model poses provocatively for Vogue



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

> By KATIE MOISSE
> Aug. 4, 2011
> 
> Thylane Loubry Blondeau, a 10-year-old model with a sultry stare beyond her years, had the fashion industry drooling after posing for French Vogue. But photos of the Parisian preteen, whose lanky body and gap-toothed pout bring to mind full-grown size-zero magazine cover girls, have reignited the debate over the sexualization of young girls.
> ...




The model in question:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Opinions on this? 

Hopefully her parents are good enough to keep her balanced so she doesn't burn out on coke and alcohol by 22.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 5, 2011)

And upon his fellowship, the High-Lord Pedobear doth proclaimed: "Rejoice bretheren! For we hath found a new idol! Let us celebrate with much whiskey, ale and joyful merrymaking!"


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think her modeling is wrong persay, it depends on how and what she is modeling. For example, the other images aren't really bad, just the first seems...really sexual. Its sad though, the more this happens the more little girls will be turned into sexual objects for people....well, even more so than now.



> Thylane Loubry Blondeau, a 10-year-old model with a sultry stare beyond her years, had the fashion industry drooling after posing for French Vogue. But photos of the Parisian preteen, whose lanky body and gap-toothed pout bring to mind full-grown size-zero magazine cover girls, have reignited the debate over the sexualization of young girls.


That's really friggin' disgusting sounding. They sound like they want to see a porno of her something.  What pedos.



> And the High-Lord Pedobear doth proclaimed: "Rejoice bretheren! For we have found a new idol! Let us celebrate with much whiskey, ale and merrymaking!"


I laughed, and then I got creeped out.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 5, 2011)

For some reason, I suddenly thought of that child beauty pageant girl who was murdered.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2011)

Reminds me of Jodie Foster.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 5, 2011)

Without knowing more about her and her relationship with her family, whether she herself wants to model or her parents are forcing her to do its still a terrible idea.

She ten, she hasn't even hit puberty, pretty simple in my opinion.

And from looking at her she looks like she'll be model material soon enough so I don't see why they need to rush things.


----------



## Netorie (Aug 5, 2011)

It's really disgusting and heartbreaking to see young girls made up like this.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't look at Vogue the same anymore  ...and I never did look at Vogue before


----------



## Damaris (Aug 5, 2011)

considering that the entire modeling industry is built on the infantilization and near de-humanization of women, this just seems like the natural evolution! why create a culture that causes grown women to starve themselves (and then stop booking most by the time they hit the decrepit age of 22) when you can just use little girls instead! it's genius!


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Really wish I didn't click on the spoiler. 

EDIT: Even though, I'm only fifteen... 

EDIT 2: What the fuck. 

She posed topless apparently... That's taking it too fucking far. I have no problems with child models (well when they're looking normal and promoting something not related to sex), but I mean come on... Pedos, you know.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 5, 2011)

> she reportedly hit the runway for Jean-Paul Gauthier at age 5


christ. i know when i was 5 i was still playing with my barbies


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

Netorie said:


> It's really disgusting and heartbreaking to see young girls made up like this.



It really is. They think they have to subject themselves to these things for some odd reason and assume they are mature enough to understand it and the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 5, 2011)

That is sick.


----------



## Red (Aug 5, 2011)

> "We don't want kids to grow up too fast," said Shari Miles-Cohen, senior  director of women's programs for the American Psychological  Association. "We want them to be able to develop physically,  emotionally, psychologically and socially at appropriate rates for their  age."


Shari Miles-Cohen being the only sensible friend in this shitfest.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 5, 2011)

> In a photo not affiliated with Vogue, Blondeau poses topless on a bed



Her posing topless is just going waaay too far and crossing the line.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2011)

this girl



Val said:


> christ. i know when i was 5 i was still playing with my barbies



When I was five I was playing to be a Thundercat. 





> Hopefully her parents are good enough to keep her balanced so she doesn't burn out on coke and alcohol by 22.



If they had common sense they wouldn't have allowed this. She's lost.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

funny thing is the little girl ..still looks like a little girl  so much makeup fail 

wonder if the parents forced the little girl into this or did she decide to give up dignity for fame and wealth?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 5, 2011)

The 1st photo cross's the line a bit, imo.

The others.. eh they arnt that bad. Though i can see why the 1st pic would give people concern that a 10 year old is being deliberately sexualized, and thus casting the other photo's in a poorer light.

But the topless pic? ew.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 5, 2011)

She got a big head


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think the pictures are that bad. Were she wearing some skimpy outfit i'd be on the other side of the fence. But i mean, slap some tennis shoes on her and there's nothing wrong, aside from her portraying older women with underlying promiscuous tones. 

But to be honest, over analyzation is leading to the issues with this photo, in my opinion.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2011)

It almost disgusts me as much as _Toddlers and Tiaras_. Although I don't think anything can push me that for.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

soulnova said:


> If they had common sense they wouldn't have allowed this. She's lost.



Not defending the topless photos, that's fucking sick. 

The Vogue photos, however, probably launched her multimillion dollar modeling career. If it's a career she really wants to pursue, then she's already made it. 

This would be a harder choice than people make out. She will probably never have to work another day in her life by 20. Question is, are her parents good enough to raise her so that she doesn't waste the money and grow up to be a troubled person? Time will tell. Topless photos cast serious doubt on their judgment.



Cael said:


> It almost disgusts me as much as _Toddlers and Tiaras_. Although I don't think anything can push me that for.



What's _Toddlers and Tiaras_?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

Eden Prime said:


> I don't think the pictures are that bad. Were she wearing some skimpy outfit i'd be on the other side of the fence. But i mean, slap some tennis shoes on her and there's nothing wrong, aside from her portraying older women with underlying promiscuous tones.
> 
> But to be honest, over analyzation is leading to the issues with this photo, in my opinion.



so what do you think about the topless pic?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Topless is just too far...


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Topless is just too far...



Agreed, that is just too far for someone _that_ young.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 5, 2011)

On the topless shot, if she is that young, isn't her chest the same as a boy's chest anyway?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 5, 2011)

Stopped reading at the first sentence.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> What's _Toddlers and Tiaras_?



For me, it's a big part of what is wrong with the world.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

^

WHAT.

THE.

FUCK.


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 5, 2011)

Heloves said:


> so what do you think about the topless pic?



I think i'd see more skin if she were wearing a tank top than i'm seeing in this pic. No big deal. All you're seeing is the side of her shoulder.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

Cael said:


> For me, it's a big part of what is wrong with the world.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 5, 2011)

Tom Hanks parody


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

Bill G said:


> On the topless shot, if she is that young, isn't her chest the same as a boy's chest anyway?



It doesn't matter if her chest is flat. >.>



Cael said:


> For me, it's a big part of what is wrong with the world.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 5, 2011)

Taking things way too far. Ten years old is too soon for this kind of crap. As if there weren't enough problems in the modeling industry.


----------



## Netorie (Aug 5, 2011)

Cael said:


> For me, it's a big part of what is wrong with the world.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 5, 2011)

Mohammed must be loving this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Tom Hanks parody


----------



## Mozq (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, models at this age do exist. Personally I just find it wierd.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2011)

Would people actually buy this after seeing it. And no I mean besides the pedophiles, I mean actual fashion divas and stylists. It doesn't seem attractive no matter how you look at it and the age group they are aiming for is not going to relate to this. People will just find this sickening.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Tom Hanks parody


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2011)

you have to hit it before puberty does


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

Not surprisingly, I guess I have been desensitized by the media.

Because I can't see what the big deal is. 

: /.


----------



## Leon (Aug 5, 2011)

Please, it's not that fucking bad. You'll see more ''sexualized'' little girls at the beach, swimming pool, or lake, generally speaking. It's just make up, people are making it into something it's not.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

bitch is hot


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 5, 2011)

its not really sexualized in my opinion, more like too mature for her age...i think they shouldnt put too much make up on...still, this became an issue because some people are still concerned with their morality and that's a good thing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2011)

This really is no different then girls playing dress up or trying on mommy's makeup. So long as it isn't taken too far, it should be fine. 

Topless? That is where I draw the line.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Really wish I didn't click on the spoiler.
> 
> EDIT: Even though, I'm only fifteen...
> 
> ...



I'm 15 too and I fell the same way.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 5, 2011)

One of the factors that lead the quondam editor of this magazine to fired (not so long ago), , basically because companies threatened to pull their ads, which ain't good considering that it is essentially a very expensive and glossy ad mag.

Lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Why is this even socially acceptable ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why is this even socially acceptable ?



Young people modeling is not supposed to be socially acceptable? Unless you're talking about the topless thing.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 5, 2011)

On the bright side, it will make pedos use their right hand instead of actually going out and abducting children...


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2011)

Damaris said:


> considering that the entire modeling industry is built on the infantilization and near de-humanization of women, this just seems like the natural evolution! why create a culture that causes grown women to starve themselves (and then stop booking most by the time they hit the decrepit age of 22) when you can just use little girls instead! it's genius!



I was thinking the same.

They push grown-up women to starve themselves to look like lanky teens.

Now they will push women to starve themselve to look like lanky preteens.

The girl parents and fashion industry are despicable on that issue.

Let children be children and not pedo wank material. Damn.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 5, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> And upon his fellowship, the High-Lord Pedobear doth proclaimed: "Rejoice bretheren! For we hath found a new idol! Let us celebrate with much whiskey, ale and joyful merrymaking!"



Unfortunately, the same parents who run around like chickens with their heads cut off about pedos are so often the same ones that cave in to media pressure and let their daughters dress like jailbait.

As egalitarian as I like to be, I'm also painfully aware that not everyone thinks of clothing in neutral terms. The reality is that girls/women can't wear much of anything without "sending" messages, and the only thing that will have any impact on this sad state of affairs is a cultural shift *away from* sexualizing every little thing.

This is a problem that can truly only be solved at the consumer level. As long as someone is shelling out for this stuff, there will be pressure to make little girls feel bad about themselves younger and younger. 



Heloves said:


> wonder if the parents forced the little girl into this or did she decide to give up dignity for fame and wealth?



It's been my observation in life that those who give up dignity for fame or wealth (or much of anything else), usually end up with neither. Once you sacrifice your self-respect, it's not an easy thing to get back, and the very mentalities that allow for this all lead to being the slave of your desires, rather than the master of them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

how is this not the "obscene" materiel not worse or as bad as lolicon?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

My pedobear archive is running low with these loli-related news recently.


----------



## Mathias124 (Aug 5, 2011)

If it's wrong for me to masturbate to the picture its wrong to put on the cover.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait a minute, this is the same thing I posted earlier on, this is from over 8 months ago and the editor got fired for it.

I must admit it was very creepy, Vogue Paris is all about topless women smoking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the beach, so the outrage would be about the young girls juxtaposed with them in what was a very sexualised magazine


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2011)

What is wrong is the message behind the entire campaign. A 10 year old should not be wearing make up like that, or high heels or have her ears pierced or be sexualised at all.

she's fucking 10 years old and the ad is essentially saying to other 10 year old girls - "this is what you want to look like."

Utter rage. Just nuke the world there's no good left in it.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 5, 2011)

1) This can go in my art folder, thanks

2) This also proves how boyish they want the girls to be. No boobs, no curves nothing.


----------



## Paine? (Aug 5, 2011)

too old 

but seriously she looks like 20


----------



## Mathias124 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mizter Prezident said:


> too old
> 
> but seriously she looks like 20



... its easy to see she's not very old


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 5, 2011)

Mizter Prezident said:


> too old
> 
> *but seriously she looks like 20*



I assume you've never seen a child before.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Jesus tapdancing Christ


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 5, 2011)

Creepy


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd hit that.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Her posing topless is just going waaay too far and crossing the line.



Eh doubt it, last I checked wasn't a court order made to allow women to walk around topless at their desire in the name of equality or some shit?


----------



## abcd (Aug 5, 2011)

Mizter Prezident said:


> too old
> 
> but seriously she looks like 20



What I thought When I read this


----------



## Dango (Aug 5, 2011)

> In a photo not affiliated with Vogue, Blondeau poses topless on a bed with a young male playmate propositioning a pillow fight. And in another, she wears hip-slung jeans and no top with beaded necklaces covering her would-be breasts.



Ten year old. 
Topless.
Pillow fight.

What the fuck am I reading?
Give the child a chance to experience childhood. What are the editors thinking? Not all media exposure is good exposure, surely they could foresee the controversy this would stir.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 5, 2011)

pillow fight is not part of childhood ?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2011)

last pic
those eyes are staring into my soul
she has beautiful/pretty eyes but jesus fucking christ let the kid turn 18 first man  10 is just WAAAAY too young

as someone said earlier, it's too young and i wonder if her parents will manage to keep her balanced and away from a diet consisting of drugs and chunks of vomit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> bitch is hot



So hot. 


Though I've seen hotter. 


I don't see what the big deal is. They had Brooke Shields nude in Playboy when she was about the same age. Nude. In Playboy.


----------



## Mathias124 (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So hot.
> 
> 
> Though I've seen hotter.
> ...



HOLY FUCK SHE DID!!!!

the fuck?


----------



## iasonaaas (Aug 5, 2011)

Seriously now that girl's parents and whoever is promoting her need at least to go to jail for the rest of their lifes. Let the children live their childhood you bastards


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Just saying.

I do wonder about the parents though.
Probably living through their daughter is my assumption.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 5, 2011)

_The Official magazine of Pedo Bear. _


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 5, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'd hit that.



I would too. With no hesitation.


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2011)

Mathias124 said:


> HOLY FUCK SHE DID!!!!
> 
> the fuck?



It was the sexual revolution.

They were for breaking all the taboos. Even pedophilia.


----------



## Dango (Aug 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> pillow fight is not part of childhood ?


Emulating a pillow fight while makeup artists scramble to do touch-ups and having a thousand lights shine down on you from every angle for good lighting AND doing it topless while the cameramen and the rest of the adult crew observed isn't what I'd consider a childhood, my dear.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

zuul said:


> It was the sexual revolution.
> 
> They were for breaking all the taboos. Even pedophilia.



Brooke Shields was seriously published nude at 10? wow. 


I would google to verify but I'm afraid of the results. Hard to believe though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't necessarily agree with such liberal attitudes to sexualisation but personally I don't think this is out of step with a large part of media. You can't reverse it now. Do 9 and 10 year old girls in France read Vogue anyway?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Young people have been modeling forever. This is nothing new at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Brooke Shields was seriously published nude at 10? wow.
> 
> 
> I would google to verify but I'm afraid of the results. Hard to believe though.


Google it and get your erections, pervert.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 5, 2011)

Fucking creepy


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Brooke Shields was seriously published nude at 10? wow.
> 
> 
> I would google to verify but I'm afraid of the results. Hard to believe though.



But it's true.

She was also made up like a prostitute.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Brook Shields if fucking ugly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Not when she was 10.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not when she was 10.



       .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 5, 2011)

... She'll be lost in them global porn cage circles soon enough... what were the parents thinking


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not into the idea of children at 9 or 10 doing stuff like this but I can understand if it was just dressing up, however the facial expressions and the whole topless pillow fight thing seems taking it way too far. I don't care if it's nothing new, it's still wrong.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Brook Shields if fucking ugly.





If that's fugly I'm not sure what you consider beautiful.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Look at those eyebrows.
Those are mens eyebrows.


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> If that's fugly I'm not sure what you consider beautiful.



maybe that :



I wishe I could be as 'ugly' as Brooke Shield.


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Look at those eyebrows.
> Those are mens eyebrows.



she was very popular for her thick eyebrows....they were considered in style in the 80s.

I also remember the suggestive Calvin Klein commercial she did around 14-15 years old.

her mother was so hellbent on her being famous she was willing to let her do anything


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

Never understood why women pluck their eyebrows needlessly. It's probably one of my biggest complaints about what women do to themselves in the name of beauty.

Her eyebrows are fine.


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 5, 2011)

i actually agree
id rather have thick eyebrows like shields over chola eyebrows



*shudders*


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> If that's fugly I'm not sure what you consider beautiful.



Eyebrows. 

Post a recent picture of her too. I dare ya.


----------



## Vynjira (Aug 5, 2011)

So these magazine's are for the French version of "To Catch a Predator?"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think so I think that these Mags are akin to A How to Guide to turning readers into one...

Its a Warning that Pedo-Bear would rise and corrupt all quick burn Vogue to the ground its the only way to stop his 2nd coming...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Does Vogue create clothing that children can wear?
If anything the model is just a snag to lure more children to their product.


----------



## Paine? (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Aug 5, 2011)

What the fuck, man? 


i mean seriously, 10 years old? thats bullshit!


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm against this, solely because it wasn't the child's choice. Even if they do "consent" it's their parents forcing those opinions on her. This is a classic example of "living through your child."


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

This 10 yr old model reminds dead on of Brooke Shield even down to the look.


A funny and interesting note is that her mother use to go to the floral shop that my grandmother use to own and work at. She would often talk about her daughter so much to my grandmother and shit. And love the flowers my grandmother made(which were probably meant for Brooke lol.)


----------



## Cornbreesha (Aug 5, 2011)

I m pretty sure the Pedophilesare rejoicing.It shows that to be a model you have to have non existing curves


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

>.>

<.<

>.<

>leaves


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 5, 2011)

And the loli fans of NF rejoiced!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Seriously though, this is completely and utterly ridiculous. It's a travesty.


----------



## Grep (Aug 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Post a recent picture of her too. I dare ya.





At 2011 Tony Awards.

At 46 and after two kids. 

You are talking out of your ass.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 6, 2011)

Freaking disgusting. Her parents and Vogue should both be ashamed.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 6, 2011)

She doesn't even looks "beyond her age" like the article have described.

Kid looks like a 10 years old. 

Disturbing.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 6, 2011)

Netorie said:


> It's really disgusting and heartbreaking to see young girls made up like this.





Bluebeard said:


> Really wish I didn't click on the spoiler.
> 
> EDIT: Even though, I'm only fifteen...
> 
> ...



I agree with this.

I think some people in this fourm are going to become p*d*p****


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> And upon his fellowship, the High-Lord Pedobear doth proclaimed: "Rejoice bretheren! For we hath found a new idol! Let us celebrate with much whiskey, ale and joyful merrymaking!"


----------



## xpeed (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh those French tarts.....they use fashion for every excuse to escape persecution.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 7, 2011)

First Polanski, now this ?

It's confirmed, France is a nation of pedophiles


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2011)

Topless? Burn everyone involved in the shoot alive. This shit shouldn't be allowed and they should sterilize her parents because the last thing we need is another Lindsay Lohan...

It's just kind of sick really and I don't get the point of the pictures? Marketing these products at kids? Marketing them at adults? Either one is just wrong and I'm sure some ultra liberal person has been in here defending this shit...but I don't think there's a defense.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 7, 2011)

Morality aside, this is fucking weird.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally brought myself to look at the pics. Fucking gross. Sometimes I wonder how some parents can sleep at night. Then I remember how many people are oblivious morons trying to live vicariously trough their children.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2011)

Darth said:


>



it was a joke in attempt to bring some laughter to the readers of this thread.

pull the pizza crust from your ass, jeesh.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 7, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> First Polanski, now this ?
> 
> It's confirmed, France is a nation of pedophiles



I thought that was Japan's title ?


----------



## Toby (Aug 7, 2011)

Have parents become dumber, more obsessed about their children's ability to succeed, or is society embracing paedophiles?

Probably the two foremost, and while we deny the latter it will come by itself. I can't say I like this at all. I prefer to think that 13 is the age where girls can start wearing lipstick and other stuff, and go into the world of fashion - but lowering it to 10 makes no sense. Sexualizing young girls is one thing, but making a 10 year-old so obsessed with her own looks alone can be really damaging. From what I understand about puberty, everybody has a body-issue as they begin to experience their hormones. Even if you start puberty looking like a skinny model you will still have concerns about your looks. So what's the point in this? It's just going to make it harder for the girl. 

Oh, and obligatory hate on parents living their dreams through their children.


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2011)

That wasn't even provocative
i expected better


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 7, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I'm against this, solely because it wasn't the child's choice. Even if they do "consent" it's their parents forcing those opinions on her. This is a classic example of "living through your child."



Agreed, though even if it was her choice I'd still object. 10 is still too young to be doing stuff like this IMO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not disturbing or anything, she just shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Aug 7, 2011)

Why would anyone wanna see a 10 year old modeling as an adult anyways? No more good adult models?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2011)

If she were actually eighteen but looked ten I wouldn't give a crap.

But come on, give her some childhood make her pose with chocolate syrup on the walls and her digging a hole with a stick.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Aug 8, 2011)

**


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 8, 2011)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> *Why would anyone wanna* see a 10 year old modeling as an adult anyways? No more good adult models?



I could think of a certain group of peoples who have reasons why.


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I could think of a certain group of peoples who have reasons why.



Considering Vogue is aimed at females and homosexual men, this isn't the kind of media you would expect to have female pedo fanservice in.

I suppose they was much in search of a shmock factor (like those tasteless Benetton adds), added with the fascination of the Fashion industry for women that don't look like women but lanky preteen.Because seriously, what is the point of having a 16 years old girl advertizes a fragrance like Shalimar that is aimed at 50+ women for example.
 They are just pushing it even farthest here.

That said I don't congratulate them for that, and I hope some heads will roll amongst the people who allowed that to be published.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Brook Shields if fucking ugly.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Not when she was 10.





Bluebeard said:


> .


 

*ahem*

this is a shame, it's actually pretty scary to look at.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm envious.  While she may crash and burn, this seems like a fun life building experience....maybe.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 8, 2011)

How can I be completely apathetic yet still insist everyone is wrong and full of shit?

Everyone is wrong, good intentions or not, because pedophiles aren't looking in Vogue to be aroused. A fucking kid's swimsuit catalog is more pornographic to a p*d*p**** than primping one up in lipstick. These are the guys who pop boners watching a kid on the monkeybars. My point being, children in and of themselves are pornographic to a p*d*p****, regardless of how innocuous or lascivious an image is; the "child pornography" label fails on legal merit. 

This is weird or creepy or whatever, yes, but let's not spin this into more "SOCIETY IS CRUMBLING" railing because the modeling industry is fucked up. I remember the fucking "Britney Spears" period of time where no one batted an eye when a 15 year old pop star writhed to a catchy pop tune. That was water-cooler talk. "Hit me baby one more time, lol!"


----------



## On and On (Aug 8, 2011)

Is her modeling wrong? No.

Is her posing in a bunch of cheetah prints, stilettos, gazillion dollar bangles and rubbing lipstick all over her face like she's an adult? Yes.


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 8, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> If she were actually eighteen but looked ten I wouldn't give a crap.
> 
> But come on, give her some childhood make her pose with chocolate syrup on the walls and her digging a hole with a stick.



This.

She seems to be good at modeling, but that can wait a few years. 
She's giving up her childhood. 
I wonder what her parents are like...


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Aug 8, 2011)

Not into that.  Perhaps it's meant for a female audience.


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2011)

> But the topless pic? ew.


Links         ?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

oh    lawd.


----------

